# What was the biggest deer you have seen



## love bird killing (Feb 9, 2006)

The biggest deer I seen was my brothers 250 pound doe he shot 4 years ago

TELL ME THE BIGGEST DEER YOU SEEN


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You mean heaviest or biggest rack?

For heavest it would have to be a MONSTER 9 point my dad killed last year. He field dressed at 320 pounds.

For biggest rack (in the woods) that would be awarded to a buck that was running my grandma's farm a few years back. He was an 14 point with double drop tines and about a 25 inch spread.

:sniper:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

250 poud doe field dressed????? was it a mule deer?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> He field dressed at 320 pounds.


?????????? oke:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Quote:
> He field dressed at 320 pounds.
> 
> ??????????


Sounds hard to believe I know, but we broke a 250 pound scale trying to weigh it. Finally we took it to the taxidermist to get it weighed, it clocked at 320.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

After it was gutted!!!!?????


----------



## love bird killing (Feb 9, 2006)

the doe really was probly was at 270 not dressed


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, it was a MONSTER! Looked like a mule deer.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would love to see some pictures of that deer. Why don't you post them up so we all can see it!!!! That is one big deer!!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd love to, but I don't have a scanner.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Figures. Try and find someone that does. You must have a buddy that has one. I need to see pictures of a deer that size!!!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

djleye said:


> Figures. Try and find someone that does. You must have a buddy that has one. I need to see pictures of a deer that size!!!


 I bet the rooster with the 40" tail is on the same roll of film? All smoke and mirrors man? There was one time at band camp.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I bet the rooster with the 40" tail is on the same roll of film


As a matter of fact I have never shot a phesant before in my life.



> There was one time at band camp


:******:

I'll see if I can find a scanner.


----------



## BuckBox Displays (Mar 25, 2006)

The biggest deer I've seen hunting is hanging on my wall now  165" 10 pointer.


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

The heaviest deer taken in minnesota was 500 pounds so why could'nt he have shot one that was 320 dressed?????


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Nate1983 said:


> The heaviest deer taken in minnesota was 500 pounds so why could'nt he have shot one that was 320 dressed?????


 I'm not saying this is not possible, if I shot a 400 pound deer, which is about the live weight of a 320 pound dressed deer, there would be pictures, lots and lots of pictures, they would be talking about this deer for years at the local tavern, Every year there are huge deer taken, some are 250 to 350 pounds or more, I could say I shot a 450 pounder but with out proof Nate who would believe me? I believe its a tall tail, prove me wrong and I will believe it, show me pictures. I would love to be wrong because I have never seen a 400 pound deer. 8)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

yep, I am still waiting for pictures also!!!! I know that I would have a ton and would have e-mailed it to all the boyz if I shot one!!!!


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I would have to say the buck I shot this year. I have seen bigger on the hoof I am sure, but he had to have weighed out at atleast 250 when he was field dressed. me my dad and my sister were dragging him out of the woods and were having a hard time.


----------



## BLUEKILLER (Mar 12, 2006)

We where hunting and it was a high bank and all i could see was horns and it was a huge rack and he came 30 yards away and i missed him must be buck fever lol it was a 7*7 and it is still alive


----------



## duckdowner007 (Mar 8, 2006)

y'all never seen big deer yet you whitetail hunters. Come out to nevada then you'll see some reall big a** deer. So big you'll faint or maybe even go back to having buck fever.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Tator, We agree again!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

GD DJ is this world coming to an end?????? :wink:


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

My friend shot this brute, it has the largest body I've ever seen on a buck.
Makes his 155 rack look small.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

And this is the largest badlands buck I've ever seen.

[/img]


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

goatboy way to go somebody that has some awesome pictures, now thats what I am talking about. That is a huge Whitetail and you can tell just by looking at him, you don't even have to give a weight and people would know he was at least a 300 pounder. What a hog. 8)


----------

